# Diablo 3?



## Nesh (20. Januar 2008)

Heyho Leute,

ich hab hier mal ne Frage.. Ich bin glaube ich nicht der einzige der schon lange auf ein Diablo 3 wartet..
Bis jetzt wurde doch Diablo 1 und 2 von Blizzard entwickelt und rausgebracht oder? 
Aber das damalige Entwicklerteam ist doch das selbe, welches jetzt Hellgate: London als "Flagship Studios" entwickelt hat, oder liege ich da falsch?

Meine eigentlich Frage ist, ob es überhaupt eine Chance für ein D3, wenn der eine Teil des Entwicklerteams jetzt Flagship heißt und der andere Arena.net vertreibt?

Weiß irgendwer etwas über ein D3? 
Freue mich auf antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greez Nesh


----------



## BeneXVI (20. Januar 2008)

Natürlich wird es möglich sein Diablo3 zu machen. Es sind ja nicht alle Mitarbeiter abgewandert.


----------



## zificult (20. Januar 2008)

ausserdem bringen neue Leute neue Ideen (=


----------



## Grizzla (20. Januar 2008)

Blizzard hat immer noch ein 3tes Projekt welches ein MMO ist ... 

Es gibt dazu glaub ich 3 Varianten

1 - Neues Spiel (Kein Warcraft , Starcraft , Diablo etc.)

2 - World of Starcraft oder sowas

3 -  Diablo 3


Ich Persönlich denke es wird NR . 2 sein... 

Gründe gibt es eigentlich mehrere meiner Ansicht nach:

*1*. Zu erst würd Starcraft 2 raus kommen welches die Story auffrischt wodurch es dann aufbau fähig wäre. (Sprich damals war Warcraft 3 / TfT und danach sofort WoW) 

*2*. Shooter MMO's wie Tabula Rasa , Hellgate London etc. liegen momentan bisschen im Trend, wo Starcraft zu das Zeugs hätte , ich mein Marines und so haben ja alle Knarren etc.

*3*. Diablo ist eigentlich bis jetzt immer ein Hack and Slay gewesen.. und ich glaube Blizzard geht nach dem Motto ''Never Change a winning concept'' so wäre ein Hack and Slay für ein MMO eher unwahrscheinlich und Blizzard wahrscheinlich nicht den Mut hat was neues anzufangen.

Also so sehe ich es Persönlich ich weiß nicht wie eure Meinung dazu ist aber dies ist meine Meinung und wir können gerne drum disskutieren =)

MFG Grizzla


----------



## Kofineas (20. Januar 2008)

alles seher spekulativ^^  ich vermute aber diablo 3 kommt..der rest scheint mir so..unwahrscheinlich


----------



## ei8th (20. Januar 2008)

Unabhängig davon,d ass Blizzard gute Leute hat, machen bei Blizzard nicht nur die Leute die Qualität der Spiele aus, sondern vor allem die Firmenpolitik, so lange am Spiel zu schrauben bis es definitiv fertig ist, und ein Spiel auch mal zu kippen wenns nicht gut genug is (Siehe Starcraft: Ghost).

Deswegen werden Games von Blizzard auch immer 90%+ sein, solange diese Politik beibehalten wird. Und nach WoW haben Sie dafür wohl auch mehr als genug Geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OilElephant (20. Januar 2008)

Grizzla schrieb:


> Es gibt dazu glaub ich 3 Varianten
> 
> 1 - Neues Spiel (Kein Warcraft , Starcraft , Diablo etc.)
> 
> ...



Neues Spiel ist unwahrscheinlich, da die Welten von Warcraft, Starcraft und Diablo noch sehr viel Potenzial haben. Und natürlich wird es kein Online Spiel sein, also ist Diablo 3 wohl der Kandidat Nr. 1.


----------



## Grizzla (20. Januar 2008)

OilElephant schrieb:


> Neues Spiel ist unwahrscheinlich, da die Welten von Warcraft, Starcraft und Diablo noch sehr viel Potenzial haben. Und natürlich wird es kein Online Spiel sein, also ist Diablo 3 wohl der Kandidat Nr. 1.



Ich hab leider nicht mehr den Link aber Blizzard hat gesagt die Plannen ein weiteres unbekanntes MMO = Massive Multiplayer *Online* Roleplaying Game.


----------



## Frekii (20. Januar 2008)

Nun @ Grizzla, deine Gründen scheinen logisch, aber alle sind nicht besonders stichhaltig.



Grizzla schrieb:


> *1*. Zu erst würd Starcraft 2 raus kommen welches die Story auffrischt wodurch es dann aufbau fähig wäre. (Sprich damals war Warcraft 3 / TfT und danach sofort WoW)



Wäre eine möglichkeit, dagegen kann man kaum was sagen. Ausser vll das 2 Spiele mit der selben Story bzw dem selben hintergrund raus zu bringen etwas komisch wäre (aber bei WoW wars ja eben auch so, deswegen kann man da nix sagen)



Grizzla schrieb:


> *2*. Shooter MMO's wie Tabula Rasa , Hellgate London etc. liegen momentan bisschen im Trend, wo Starcraft zu das Zeugs hätte , ich mein Marines und so haben ja alle Knarren etc.



Was heißt liegen im Trend? Keins davon konnte auch nur im Ansatz WoW oder vergleichbare spiele ablösen. Meiner Meinung nach passen die sowieso nicht ganz in MMO Genre (geschmackssache), und Hellgate war sowieso eine Enttäuschung für mich. Denke Blizzard bleibt ab jetzt bei dem was schon erfolg brachte und das wären 1. Fantasy MMO's und 2. die bekannten Serien wie eben Warcraft oder Diablo.



Grizzla schrieb:


> *3*. Diablo ist eigentlich bis jetzt immer ein Hack and Slay gewesen.. und ich glaube Blizzard geht nach dem Motto ''Never Change a winning concept'' so wäre ein Hack and Slay für ein MMO eher unwahrscheinlich und Blizzard wahrscheinlich nicht den Mut hat was neues anzufangen.



Warum soll man das nicht ändern? Warcraft war eine Strategie Serie und aus ihr wurde das "beste" MMO der Welt ^^ Grade das ändern des Spielprinzips macht eine Fortsetzung interessant. Allerdings denke ich dass nicht viel für ein MMO geändert werden müsste, der Multiplayer von Diablo2 kam einem MMO ja schon recht nahe und lies sich imho auch gut spielen.



Nicht desto trotz zweifle ich auch an einem Diablo 3.. Aber wie heißt es so schön: "Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt" ^^ Wenns ein D3 geben wird, werde ich es sicher kaufen! Hoffen wir mal dass Blizzard seine Fans nicht enttäuscht ^^ Immerhin wird D3 ja von Fans schon ewig heiß erwartet ^^


----------



## amokfrosch (20. Januar 2008)

Ich halte Diablo 3 als MMO nicht für unwahrscheinlich. Zwar beissen sich vom Spielaufbau Diablo und WoW ein wenig. Aber Blizzard hat schon mehrfach gesagt, dass eine bessere Grafik für WoW nicht in Frage kommt. Ein WoW 2 ist so unwahrscheinlich. Somit könnte auch Diablo 3 realistisch sein.


----------



## RubenPlinius (20. Januar 2008)

was würde diablo3 bringen wenns ein mmo ist?
ist doch das selbe wie wow in dunkelgrün
selbst wenn es actionlastiger als wow wird...dann ist es halt wow in dunkelblau o_O

ich kann mir vorstellen wenn blizz wirklich ein diablo 3 macht, dann dass es sehr ähnlich zu hellgate london - nur um die gewohnte blizz qualität besser (sprich selbes geschäftskonzept denkbar)

"world of starcraft" klänge sicher interessant ^^ und vor allem ist sc noch nicht so "ausgezuzelt" wie das warcraft universum^^

bzgl dem "zuerst warcraft 3 und dann sofort wow"...waren zwischen den beiden spielen nicht ein paar jahre?

salut


----------



## Nesh (20. Januar 2008)

Also erstens hoffe ich weiterhin auf ein D3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weiter denke ich dass auch ein Diablo3 MMO tauglich wäre und auch die alten Fans davon begeistert wären.

"World of Starcraft", hmm, ich denke nicht, dass es so ein Spiel jemals geben wird, keine Ahnung warum. Starcraft Ghost wurde eingestellt, weils iwie nicht gepasst hat, und ich denke dass Blizzard nicht auf die "Ego-Shooter-MMO-Welle" aufspringen möchte.

Das angekündigte "Next-Generation-MMO" wird meiner Meinung nach entweder etwas vollkommen neues sein, oder aber eben D3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur denke ich nicht, dass Blizzard ohne die ganzen Entwickler von D1 und 2 wirklich ein D3 entwickeln wird, andererseits bringen neue Leute auch neue Einflüsse..
Durch die Einflüsse könnte dann vllt doch noch ein MMO D3 entstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so far...
Auf ein fröhliches Weiterspekulieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fripon (20. Januar 2008)

Ich denke es wird ein MMOFPS werden im Starcraft Universum.
Ganz einfach schon deswegen weil es kaum MMOFPS gibt und sich SC sicherlich als MMOFPS bocken würde^^


----------



## Grizzla (20. Januar 2008)

Frekii schrieb:


> Warum soll man das nicht ändern? Warcraft war eine Strategie Serie und aus ihr wurde das "beste" MMO der Welt ^^ Grade das ändern des Spielprinzips macht eine Fortsetzung interessant.



Von Starcraft auf Starcraft 2 wird auch nicht viel verändert und das chema bleibt immer noch das gleiche, anschließend könnte man daraus ein ''Next-Generation-MMo'' machen bzw. ein MMOFPS da es ja glaub ich als Next-Generation-MMo zählt. 

Und bei WoW war dieser Prozess fast genau so .. Warcraft 3 => Frozen Throne und daraus n ganz neues MMORPG 

und wenn man dies ganz allgemein betrachtet ist es ''Never Change a winning concept''. 

MfG Grizzla


----------



## midknight (20. Januar 2008)

Ich würde eher auf ein Starcraft MMO hoffen, da im MMO-Zeitalter einfache Hack&Slay Spiele inzwischen doch schon arg ausgelutscht sind. D1 und D2 waren zu Ihren Zeiten spitze, aber heute begeistern die mich auch nicht mehr. 

Dann doch lieber mal wieder ein anständiges SciFi-MMo.


----------



## Vanier (20. Januar 2008)

Ich hoffe auf D3 wobei ich nicht denke das es kein Hack and Slay sein wird




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 DIABLO 4 EVER 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## midknight (20. Januar 2008)

Vanier schrieb:


> Ich hoffe auf D3 wobei ich nicht denke das es kein Hack and Slay sein wird
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doppelte Verneinung, also hättest gerne ein Hack&Slay? Mal ehrlich, wieviele Hack&Slay Spiele hatten nach D2 damit noch Erfolg? Nachdem die breite Masse nun in die Vorzüge von MMORPGs gekommen ist und die damit erweiterten Möglichkeiten kennengelernt hat, denke ich nicht dass noch viele zum alten Stil zurückkehren werden. Ein Diablo3 MMORPG wär allerdings auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Grizzla (20. Januar 2008)

midknight schrieb:


> Doppelte Verneinung, also hättest gerne ein Hack&Slay? Mal ehrlich, wieviele Hack&Slay Spiele hatten nach D2 damit noch Erfolg? Nachdem die breite Masse nun in die Vorzüge von MMORPGs gekommen ist und die damit erweiterten Möglichkeiten kennengelernt hat, denke ich nicht dass noch viele zum alten Stil zurückkehren werden. Ein Diablo3 MMORPG wär allerdings auch nicht schlecht.



Ein Diablo 3 Hack & Slay würde trozdem Geld umsetzten aber in form eines MMORPGs wäre es kein Hack and Slay mehr ^^


----------



## mgfhaki (20. Januar 2008)

naja im grunde gibt es für diablo ja auch schon 3 titel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diablo
Diablo II
Diablo II LoD

(sry für die verbesserung .. ^^)

Mich ziehts alle Jahre wieder 2-3 Monate hin im b net ladder zu zocken nur leider kenn ich halt schon alles in und auswendig und bin dann wieder sehr schnell durch und dann hab ich keine lust mehr *hehe*.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und was mich wundert.. es spielen immer noch genügend leute.. obwohl es immer noch dasselbe ist.. 

also ich denke (bzw hoffe ^^) blizz wird da schon sicher noch was machen mit einer Fortsetzung.. obs ein MMO wieder Hack & Slay oder ganz was "anderes" ?! ..kA 

Aber da lass ich mich ja gerne überraschen.. nur denke ich dürfen wir noch ein wenig warten.. aber ich hab ja geduld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mein ok gut ich weis ned wie starcraft jetz noch gezoggt wird.. ich weis nur dass es in korea angeblich ja noch immer das beliebteste game ist.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grizzla (20. Januar 2008)

mgfhaki schrieb:


> Ich mein ok gut ich weis ned wie starcraft jetz noch gezoggt wird.. ich weis nur dass es in korea angeblich ja noch immer das beliebteste game ist..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mit Abstand ^^aber in Europa läuft es auch noch ziemlich gut 
und dann denk ich ist es in der USA auch nicht anders^^


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (20. Januar 2008)

Ich fänd nen World Of StarCraft geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin schon damals bei den Bildern ganz hibbelig geworden.
(Irgendwer hatte aus Fun mal Bilder ins Netz gestellt, als Aprilscherz, auf dem waren Hydralisken, Space Marines usw. in Szene gesetzt wie bei WoW, sah genial aus ^^)

Wenn sie dann sowas doch nach SC2 Verwirklichen würden... und noch eine Ticken Mehr von WoW abtrennen würden (Nen WoS was bis auf Texturen aussieht wie WoW wär doof) ... wärs genial 

Aber ! Ich denke eher das es Was Diablo Mäßiges Wird... 
Alle haben Ewigkeiten Gebettelt für nen SC2 ... Es kommt... nun bleibt noch die D3 Bettelfraktion... und ...mal gucken...maybe kommt das auch bald ^^


----------



## Remixent (20. Januar 2008)

Diablo 3 gibts doch schon...nennt sich Hellgate London.


----------



## N1ck (20. Januar 2008)

Also ich persönlich bin schwer der Meinung das es ein World of Starcraft wird.......mein Hauptargument dafür ist, geldgeil wie Blizzard ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  , werden sie mit einem World of Starcraft aufm dem Koreanischen Markt richtig gut abshanen, denn wir allle wissen ja wie die alleine schon im E-Sport zu diesem Spiel stehen obwohl es schon Jahre alt ist.


----------



## Draco1985 (21. Januar 2008)

Was Blizz's neues Projekt angeht: Ich hoffe auf ein World of StarCraft (WoS).

Diablo 3 prinzipiell gerne, aber auf keinen Fall als MMO.
Zum einen würde denen das einen nicht unerheblichen Teil der Kundenbasis abschneiden (es gibt ja immer noch Leute, die für so ein Spiel nicht monatlich zahlen wollen), zum Anderen: Was wäre daran anders und zwar WIRKLICH anders als WoW? Andere Grafik, na toll. Vielleicht schnelleres Gameplay, super. Mir fiele nichts ein, was nicht WoW schon bieten würde.

WoS dagegen hätte weniger Konkurrenz (die meisten bekannten MMOs sind Fantasy-basiert) und ein anderes Gameplay (vermute mal, dass etwas wie in TR oder HGL mehr Sinn für ein Universum mit Fokus auf Fernkampf macht, als das WoW-System).


----------



## LarzerusIce (21. Januar 2008)

wo wir am spekulieren sind wie wärs dann mit world of warhammer 40.000? ^^ naja was solls ... diablo3 ja hoffen wir mal.. kleiner tipp.. googelt mal nach blizzard und "beelzebub 3", denn schon vor 2 jahren wurden entwickler für ein projekt von blizzard north gesucht unter dem dev.namen beelzebub 3


----------



## Wafryder (21. Januar 2008)

mgfhaki schrieb:


> naja im grunde gibt es für diablo ja auch schon 3 titel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Für Diablo 1 gab es auch eine Erweiterung ^^ Also müsste es ja dann Diablo 5 werden. Abgesehen davon ist Diablo schon lange das Projekt von Blizzard ählnich wie Star Craft 2. Und es werden erst seid letztem Sommer neue Leute bei Blizzard gesucht, was darauf schliessen lässt das es sich entweder um eine neue Plattform handelt, oder ob das WoW Thema irgendwie verbaut wird.

Aja btt

Diablo 3 Trailer

den gibts schon paar Tage auf YouTube


----------



## Æika (21. Januar 2008)

Also, sicher kann man nicht zu 100% sagen, was kommen wird... aber eins steht fest...Quellen -> Ideen gibt es genug, wer danach googlet kann fündig werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -

Ich persönlich hoffe natürlich auch auf ein Diablo-nachfolger...deshalb dazu folgendes:

"This information was pretty dead-on. It is true that Beelzebub 3 will be done in *true 3D and it did indeed look freaking awesome* (Soviel zur Grafik verglichen mit WoW, also wenn dann kein "billiger Abklatsch" - für mich allein schon realtiv ansprechend, wenn man bedenkt "kein WoW-graficupgrade..." aber hey ein beliebter Nachfolger im overdressed-Style *k need*). It is also true that Beelzebub 3 *features a story* (Storyline > all ^.^) between the *conflicts of Heaven and Hell* (macht Sinn und kommt gut - siehe WoW - wie unten genannt...) and contains a very cool feature where every single item in the game can change between *a "light" version and a "dark" version*. However this was also one of the problems with the original version of the game. Other than the ability for any item to visually change from light to dark it didn't affect the actual stats of the item or change the gameplay in any way. So the game has gone through a total rework to inject some "fun" into the gameplay and to make it feel like the Beelzebubs of old."

"The core gameplay Beelzebub 3 will play pretty much like Beelzebub 1 and 2, but the game world will be much larger and provide a much deeper experience -- many more items, more levels when you go through the game for first time, more skills, more of everything. In addition, the multiplayer aspect will be greatly enhanced from the past installments and don't be surprised to see more than a couple of WoW-based concepts to leak over into the Beelzebub 3 universe ... such as two opposing factions (Alliance and Horde = Heaven and Hell), enhanced guild functionality, and maybe even mounts?!"

Schon alleine so eine basic... falls man das so glauben kann, könnt ihr Euch doch auch vorstellen, was  Blizzard allein aus dem bisschen machen könnte (auch wenn es Standart ist "mehr!"...)... weiteres:

"As for when Beelzebub 3 will released, that one is easy to answer ... when it's done. Snowstorm is in no rush to finish this game and will release it only after they feel it's perfect. And after the fiasco of StarCraft: Ghost -- which has been announced for years and is currently going through its second round of redesign and reprogramming -- Snowstorm is in no rush to announce Beelzebub 3. Don't except an announcement until the game is near completion."

Und das ist absolut blizzlike :x... und wenn dann nur so^^

Eins noch... ich finde man muss sich einfach davon frei machen, ob es nun "WoW-like" wird oder nicht... WoW hat nun mal sehr viele features von vielen verschiedenen Rollenspielen, aber auch sehr viele Innovationen, kuckt Euch doch mal alle upcommin' games an: War, Aion, ... schon allein immer wieder die selbe aber vllt doch ein wenig modifizierte Oberfläche, sehr viele weitere ähnliche Elemente... nicht dass das alles von WoW kommt... aber was solls, findet Ihr das macht die Spiele weniger interessant und spielenswert? Es ist einfach der Mix aus dem was es schon gibt - und gut is - und dem was es zu anderen unterscheidet - nicht weniger als sicher ein 3/4 : 1/4 - Verhältnis... 

Jedenfalls gibts genug neue Ideen für zukünftige Spiele, selbst wenn einige Elemente von vorigen Games übernommen werden...

Einfach abwarten und überraschen lassen *g*

Quellen:
http://blogs.chron.com/techblog/archives/2...e_iii_rumo.html

http://www.evilavatar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9441


----------



## mgfhaki (21. Januar 2008)

Remixent schrieb:


> Diablo 3 gibts doch schon...nennt sich Hellgate London.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  also das nenn ich mal eine beleidigung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  nur weil 10 (oder halt etwas mehr) entwickler
die bei diablo mitgewerkelt haben an hellgate geschraubt haben.. is es noch lange kein d3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Wafryder schrieb:


> Für Diablo 1 gab es auch eine Erweiterung ^^ Also müsste es ja dann Diablo 5 werden.



axo? also ich hab ab diablo 1 gespielt und wüsste nichts von einer d1 erweiterung.. ? glaub da
täuscht du dich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber kann auch sein dass ich mich täusche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

------
zu Æika

das find ich natürlich mal höchstinterressant.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber sowas ähnliches hab ich mir schon gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 horcht sich echt nett an nur leider weis man ja nie was man glauben darf/soll .. ^^

greetz


----------



## mgfhaki (21. Januar 2008)

Hab da noch was interessantes gefunden.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Der Diablo-Fangemeinde kann man schon mit einer kleinen Meldung eine Riesenfreude machen. Das wissen natürlich auch wir und halten an allen Ecken und Enden des Internets die Ohren für Sie offen! Heute kommen die neuesten Gerüchte um das heiss ersehnte Diablo 3 vom mysteriösen "Surfer Girl".

Die anonyme, üblicherweise gut informierte, Bloggerin berichtet diesmal Folgendes: Diablo 3 werde im nächsten Frühjahr angekündigt und noch vor Ende des Jahrzehnts erscheinen. Das Spiel werde einen Einzelspieler-Teil enthalten, der denen der Vorgänger stark ähnelt. Hinzu komme aber ein komplett neuer MMO-Teil. 


In letzter Zeit hat sich "Surfer Girl" als relativ trendstarke Quelle erwiesen"

naja horcht sich ja wiedermal sehr interessant an ^^ ..

greetz


Quelle: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,625220/Einzelspi...te_um_Diablo_3/


----------



## teroa (21. Januar 2008)

heißt das nu next geration mmorpg??
oder hieß es nur neues mmorpg??



weil wenn es heißt next generation dann wird es ein konsolen mmprog,da der begriff next generation nur bei konsolen benutzt wird.^^
aber lassen wa uns überraschen


----------



## elrog (21. Januar 2008)

starcraft 2 is raus
wow: wrath of the lichking wird kommen

und wie der cousin meines kollegen (ehemaliger wc3 profigamer) meinte, währe blizzard echt dumm wenn sie keinen neuen diablo3 teil rausbringen würden
es wird nur noch eine frage sein ob es dann weiterhin diablo heißen wird oder ob es einen neuen namen bekommt

andererseits muss man auch bedenken, dass wow, blizzard millionen in die kassen spülte und wenn dann der diablo nachfolger genausogut bzw. besser als diablo 2 oder wow sein wird würden sicherlich viele spieler von wow zu diablo3 wechseln was den gewinn an wow verringert
ob dann nun diablo3 online auch was kostet, ist auch fraglich, aber blizzard würde bestimmt keine gewinneinbuße in kauf nehmen, deswegen denke ich es wird für onlinespiele kosten, deswegen stellt sich auch die nächste frage ob es ein reines mmorpg oder wie diablo single und multiplayer

soviele fragen, so wenig antworten...
ich denke dass wir bis spätestens sommer mehr wissen werden


----------



## DarkSephiroth (21. Januar 2008)

Wafryder schrieb:


> Diablo 3 Trailer




Juhu der Trailer ist ja ma total hammer. Ist der Offiziell, weil sieht schon recht schön aus und denke mal nicht dass das gefaked ist.

MfG Sephi


----------



## Grizzla (21. Januar 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Diablo 3 prinzipiell gerne, aber auf keinen Fall als MMO.
> Zum einen würde denen das einen nicht unerheblichen Teil der Kundenbasis abschneiden (es gibt ja immer noch Leute, die für so ein Spiel nicht monatlich zahlen wollen), zum Anderen: Was wäre daran anders und zwar WIRKLICH anders als WoW? Andere Grafik, na toll. Vielleicht schnelleres Gameplay, super. Mir fiele nichts ein, was nicht WoW schon bieten würde.



Also es würd eine MENGE neues zeugs dazu kommen...

1- Ein Spiel mit 3 verschiendenen Fraktionen

2- Vlt. ein vergleichbares Gameplay wie bei Hallgate London (sprich Ego-Perspektive)

3- Schneller wirds dann bei Punkt 2 sein.

und noch vieles mehr ... ich würde nicht glauben das sie ein WoS vom Gameplay wie ein WoW aufbauen aber ähnichkeiten wird es sicher haben.


und zu Diablo 3 als Next-Generation-MMO was soll denn da kommen? 
In wirklichkeit find ich gibt es ja nur 1 Fraktion die guten die gegen böse adds spielen...
also würd ein gegnerisches team fehlen und blizzard will sich bestimmt nicht auf eine richtung festsetzen
sprich wie Herr der Ringe welches nur ein PvE Modus hat (Monster Play hab ich mal raus genommen).

und zuletzt ist die Starcraft Fangemeinde größer als die Diablo Fangemeide..

MfG 
Grizzla^^


----------



## teroa (21. Januar 2008)

@ DarkSephiroth  der trailer ist fake.....gib ja genug von diablo 3 fakes,, ich glaube nicht das ausgerechnet als erstes weltweit bei youtube auftauchen würde....blizzard würde es so wier immer bei ner vorfürung knallen lassen.


----------



## Grizzla (21. Januar 2008)

teroa schrieb:


> @ DarkSephiroth  der trailer ist fake.....gib ja genug von diablo 3 fakes,, ich glaube nicht das ausgerechnet als erstes weltweit auftauchen würde....blizzard würde es so wier immer bei ner vorfürung knallen lassen.


/agree 100% ^^

außerdem ist blizzard eine firma die darauf setzt das es fast jeder spielen kann (von der PC-Leistung)  und bei so einer Grafik und bei 1000 Mobs.... es wären sehr wenige ^^


----------



## DarkSephiroth (21. Januar 2008)

Ok das kann stimmen, bin da nicht sooo ganz auf der höhe, aber wäre echt geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 möcht unbedingt ein neues Diablo *froi bettel*


edith: aber die Grafik ist mal echt nice, und die Zauber etc. sehen ja auch verdammt geil aus.

Mfg Sephi


----------



## se_BASTET (21. Januar 2008)

lol, aber das video erinnert ja mal sehr stark an alte d2 charaktere und umgebungen, schaut nice aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Æika (21. Januar 2008)

Um noch mal auf meinen und andere posts zurückzukommen...

Man muss das einfach so betrachten:
Blizzard und genauso wie jedes andere Unternehmen, muss doch viel transparenter und "langfristiger" planen, als nur zu sagen "hey es gibt jedes Jahr 1 Addon für das Game...", und was ist wenn das nicht den gewünschten Erfolg bringt?!

In den letzten 3 Jahren (bzw. auch schon zu Diablo- oder WC-Zeit) sind sie damit sehr weit gekommen - Ein Addon wirkt wundern beim Richtigen Spiel und Gameplay, siehe WC3 -> Frozenthrone oder bei D2 -> LoD - doch sie wissen selbst, dass das Game (WoW) sich mittlerweile im Lebenszyklus der Sättigungsphase nähert... also was bleibt ihnen zukünfigt zu erwarten und was werden sie unternehmen bzw. was macht Blizzard typischerweise normalerweise... ... ...

Der Konkurrenzdruck im MMORPG-Genre ist hoch, das weiß doch jeder und vorallem Blizzard, nicht zu letzt alle anderen "erfolgreichen" Firmen

Also haben sie letztendlich nun einige Möglichkeiten um Kundenverlust -> und somist Gewinnverlust wegzumachen... obwohl man bei Blizzard da im Moment nicht davon reden kann, die wissen einfach wie sie das zu managen haben...

1. Addon(s) für WoW... (okay at least, das ist das was sie beibehalten, doch nichtsdestotrotz werden sie durch die ganzen vielversprechenden "upcommings" -> War, Aion, AOC, ... in spätestens 1 Jahr schon höheren Verlust verschreiben können)

2. Komplett neues Spiel... (hmm =/ don't believe that... wieso sollten sie sich in der Hinsicht nen Kücken ins Nest setzen...)



> währe blizzard echt dumm wenn sie keinen neuen diablo3 teil rausbringen würden
> es wird nur noch eine frage sein ob es dann weiterhin diablo heißen wird oder ob es einen neuen namen bekommt


seh' ich halt einfach mal genauso ;>

3. letztendlich ein Nachfolger in einem von Blizzard bestehenden Spieleuniversum:
    a. Diablo
    b. Starcraft
       ("besser ein heißerwarteder Abkomme zu dem unsere Kunden wechseln, als zur Konkurrenz...")

Im Prinzip haben sie das mit Scraft 2 gemacht... 

Aber naja sicher gibts noch andere Möglichkeiten... das ist nur meine Ansicht der Dinge (nicht zu letzt Hoffnung) -> Spekulation hin oder her - ich kann auch nicht in die Zukunft blicken :x

Bleibt nur eins ^.^ ... weiter SPEKULIEREN =)


----------



## Nesh (21. Januar 2008)

Naja, ich denke auch, dass Blizz sicher kein Spiel in so einer Grafikliga rausbringen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es war doch schon immer Gamplay > Grafik, so wird es denke ich mal auch bleiben. 
Ich glaube auch nicht, dass mit NextGeneration MMO ein KonsolenMMO geplant ist, mir fällt da nur FF XI ein, was ja (zumindest in Europa) weder als PC noch als Konsolenversion besonders eingeschlagen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Trailer ist btw wirklich nice, könnte sogar passen, aber wie Teroa schon gesagt hat, Blizz präsentiert immer die neuesten Trailer ganz groß auf nem riesen Event, ohne dass es jemand hätte ahnen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiterhin, massneed auf D3^^


----------



## elrog (21. Januar 2008)

hm wegen dem video...
es sieht schon nach dem style von diablo aus, aber irgendwie erinnert mich das an ein klassiches hack'n'slay ala dynasty warriors oder ähnlichen


----------



## STL (21. Januar 2008)

Basltelt Blizz nich an nem Next-Gen-MMO? Vielleicht wird das ja D3.


----------



## Gizmondo (21. Januar 2008)

LarzerusIce schrieb:


> wo wir am spekulieren sind wie wärs dann mit world of warhammer 40.000? ^^



schonmal was von WAR gehört?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nesh (21. Januar 2008)

Und außerdem, was hat Warhammer 40k mit Blizzard zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 WENN überhaupt, dann würde doch EA Mythic das Spiel entwickeln, weil die ja auch schon die Rechte für Warhammer Fantasy von GW bekommen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shånks1 (21. Januar 2008)

Die Story von Diablo ist doch auch schon ausgereizt, weil alle Dämonen ja im endeffekt in D2 bzw in D2 LoD gefallen sind. Von daher bietet Diablo keine wirkliche Story für ein MMO.
Und Blizzard wird sicherlich nich ein MMO rausbringen wo die kompletten Story inhalte von Diablo alle nochmal durchspielt werden nur halt im MMO style.

Denke Eher das Blizz sich auf Starcraft als MMO geeicht hat, weil da auch die Story noch ne Menge möglichkeiten nach Starcraft 2 bietet.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Greetz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Shånks


----------



## Grizzla (21. Januar 2008)

Shånks schrieb:


> Die Story von Diablo ist doch auch schon ausgereizt, weil alle Dämonen ja im endeffekt in D2 bzw in D2 LoD gefallen sind. Von daher bietet Diablo keine wirkliche Story für ein MMO.
> Und Blizzard wird sicherlich nich ein MMO rausbringen wo die kompletten Story inhalte von Diablo alle nochmal durchspielt werden nur halt im MMO style.
> 
> Denke Eher das Blizz sich auf Starcraft als MMO geeicht hat, weil da auch die Story noch ne Menge möglichkeiten nach Starcraft 2 bietet.
> ...



Also was Blizzard mit der Warcraft Story momentan macht... könnten sie auch locker die Diablo Story umändern... ^^ ich mein guckt euch mal Kaelthas an... er wird in TK gelegt und dann bald in der neuen instanz... etc. ... Naxxramas wurd schon gecleart kommt trozdem wieder...
also das wäre für blizzrad glaub ich das geringste problem Oo


----------



## Æika (21. Januar 2008)

> Story von Diablo ist doch auch schon ausgereizt


Also davon muss man sich allerdings auch frei machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , denn wie Grizzla schon sagt:



> also das wäre für blizzrad glaub ich das geringste problem Oo


Entweder so wie er sagt - man durchlebt die Geschichte neu im MMO-Sytle oder die Story wird auf Zeitsprung neugeschrieben... oder like Final Fantasy: ein Nachfolger heißt ja nicht zwangsweise, dass er die Geschichte erweitert... natürlich, wäre das untypisch für Blizzard, die Story neuzuschreiben oder etwas komplett Neues zu machen... vorstellen könnte ich es mir aber trotzdem...
... also ich bin auch der Ansicht, dass man sich nicht 100% an einen Vorgänger richten muss, auch wenns Standart ist (also wenn man sich an Wc -> WoW orientiert)... 

Was alles drauß werden kann, auch wenn zu Vorläufern verändert, zeigt es ja, nach meiner Meinung nicht umbedingt negativ, weil WoW sowieso kein vergleichbares Storyboard hat... MMO-Genre und in diesem Game eine Story zu geben ist ziemlich schwer,  geschweige denn sich an eine vorhandene sich zu halten :x
Vergleicht man ein Roleplay-Game like Final Fantasy oder Gothic... mit WoW... worin die gewaltigen Unterschiede, aber auch Gemeinsamkeiten liegen und warum so ein Storyboard in einem MMO nicht genauso möglich ist...

Naja back2topic, wie gesagt, Blizzard wird sich wenn sicher nicht an sowas aufhalten: 





> weil alle Dämonen ja im endeffekt in D2 bzw in D2 LoD gefallen sind


 Fantasy lässt sich immer neu schreiben - entwickeln, das is sicher nicht das Problem für die Jungs aus dem Hause Blizzard - das Konzept Himmel und Hölle lässt sich mir wunderbar ausformen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja whatever  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragorius (21. Januar 2008)

mgfhaki schrieb:


> naja im grunde gibt es für diablo ja auch schon 3 titel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



da kennt wohl einer Diablo - Hellfire nicht ^^ also 4 titel ^^


----------



## angrydope (21. Januar 2008)

ein der müßigsten diskussionen ... man braucht eigentlich nicht einen beitrag lesen (meinen eingeschlossen)!



> It's done, when it's done!



persönlich würde ich mich über d3 freuen, aber ich brauchs auch nicht ^^


----------



## Norei (21. Januar 2008)

Es gibt für mich einen trifftigen Grund GEGEN ein Starcraft MMO. Starcraft 2 ist noch nicht erschienen! Erst kommt SC2 und dann ein Addon und wenn das Spiel Erfolg hat, kommt das MMO. Alles andere wäre wirtschaftlicher Suizid. Ein WoS hinter ein geflopptes SC2 zu setzen, kann nur in die Hose gehen. 
Ich erwarte eigentlich ein D3 und ein neues MMO (das aber erst in 2-3 Jahren). Ein WoW 2 sehe ich nur, wenn WoW sein Level hält. Ansonsten sind die, die WoW verlassen haben, durch ein WoW2 mit besserer Grafik nicht zurück zu gewinnen. Also werden wir wohl eine neue Welt erleben. Fantasy oder SF? K.A. auch wenn SF eher dran wäre. Aber ich würde lieber eine Dark Fantasy Welt sehen.


----------



## Khazriel (21. Januar 2008)

Blizzard kann alles machen... D3 wie auch WOS oder ein anderes MMO

denn sie brauchen das MMO nur mit der Story vorher ansiedeln... und somit habens z.b. bei D3 die Dämonen wieder... und wie wir ja aus D1 wissen, geht ja der Seelenstein auf den Helden über und verdirbt ihn... 

aber... wie angrydope schon sagte...

IT's DONE, WHEN IT's DONE


----------



## Xidoni (21. Januar 2008)

Dragorius schrieb:


> da kennt wohl einer Diablo - Hellfire nicht ^^ also 4 titel ^^



Mhhh Naja, Hellfire war nicht von Blizzard, sondern nur Autoriesiert und ist nachher von Sierra online  Herausgebracht worden, Deshalb gibts dieses Addon wohl auch Offizell bei Blizzard Nicht, also keinerlei infos darüber.


----------



## Trambolin (21. Januar 2008)

Also um nochmal auf das mit den Mitarbeitern zurück zu kommen....Bei Blizzard gibt es nicht wirklich so etwas wie Chefentwickler, sondern alle haben etwas zu sagen, das betont Blizzard auch immer wieder. Deshalb glaube ich schon  ziemlich sicher, dass es Diablo 3 geben wird und ich bin optimistisch, dass es das nächste Release nach Wrath of the Lich king wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (21. Januar 2008)

Nesh schrieb:


> Und außerdem, was hat Warhammer 40k mit Blizzard zu tun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn ich mich recht entsinne gab's mal ne Meldung, dass Relic (oder wer anders) auch an einem offiziellen  40k-MMO bastelt. Aber bisher gabs dazu noch keine weiteren Infos.


----------



## Nesh (21. Januar 2008)

> Wenn ich mich recht entsinne gab's mal ne Meldung, dass Relic (oder wer anders) auch an einem offiziellen 40k-MMO bastelt. Aber bisher gabs dazu noch keine weiteren Infos.



Das stimmt, aber ich denke, dass das, WENN überhaupt noch sehr sehr lange dauern wird, da es ja auch nur Announced wurde, aber man seit dem eigentlich nichts mehr davon gehört hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber andererseits muss ich dir auch recht geben, wenn ich an Warhammer: Mark of Chaos, Firewarrior usw denke,...
GW gibt glaub ich seine Lizenz an alle möglichen Entwickler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (21. Januar 2008)

Nesh schrieb:


> Das stimmt, aber ich denke, dass das, WENN überhaupt noch sehr sehr lange dauern wird, da es ja auch nur Announced wurde, aber man seit dem eigentlich nichts mehr davon gehört hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja, da hast du allerdings Recht, in dem Zusammenhang ist es fast schon ironisch, dass das Damnatus-Projekt gecancelt wurde, weil GW angeblich Schaden an seinem Image befürchtet hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man muss aber auch sagen, dass Dawn of War einfach super ist und von Squad Command (Handheld-Strategie) hab ich bisher auch nichts Schlechtes gehört.


----------



## Nesh (21. Januar 2008)

Joa, die sache mit Damnatus... Is schon merkwürdig, vor allem, dass es den Leuten von GW erst eingefallen is, als der Film fast fertig war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich persönlich bin großer 40k Fan, also in Sachen Tabletop^^ Ich wäre mit Warhammer 40k online genauso zufrieden wie mit Diablo 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arithos (21. Januar 2008)

Ich weiß nicht was ihr immer mit Diablo 3 habt. Das stand schon vor 3 Jahren im GameStar unter "was erwarten die Leser am meisten" als einziges Spiel, das nicht angekündigt wurde. Von der Story her wäre es auch Schwachsinn ein Diablo 3 zu machen. Nach dem ersten Teil im Abspann war jedem klar, dass das nicht alles gewesen sein kann. Aber in D2 killt man doch ganz klar jeden der drei großen und zwei der kleinen. Und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass D3 auf Belial und Azmodan (den verbleibenden kleineren) basieren könnte. Also vergesst das, in den nächsten 10 Jahren werden die nix anfassen.

Bei StarCraft 2 war mir persönlich schon seit über einem Jahr sonnenklar, dass das bald kommen würde. Schließlich wurde das Warcraftuniversum jetzt genügend platt gewalzt und das letze Strategiespiel (WC3) verliert langsam aber sicher auch seine Popularität (unter anderem in Richtung DotA und WoW).
StarCraft > Warcraft III, leider bekommt man langsam nen Augenkrampf davon. Fazit: neues muss her!

Ich denke nicht, dass in nächster Zeit irgend ein neues Rollenspiel und schon gar kein MMORPG von Blizzard auf den Markt kommen wird, weil sie sicher noch viele Pläne mit WoW haben.

Also lean back und enjoy WotLK & SC2


----------



## MrMichi (21. Januar 2008)

zu den Thema "Blizzard bringt entweder oder dies das raus" habe ich bei Wiki folgendes gefunden


Warcraft III: The Frozen Throne 	               2003 	           Add-on
StarCraft: Ghost 	                           Entwicklung gestoppt    Third-Person-Shooter
World of Warcraft 	                                  2004 	                 MMORPG im WarCraft-Universum
World of Warcraft: The Burning Crusade   	2007 	             1. Add-on für World of Warcraft
World of Warcraft: Wrath of the Lich King   In Entwicklung 	   2. Add-on für World of Warcraft
StarCraft II 	                                         In Entwicklung 	Science-Fiction-Echtzeit-Strategiespiel
Projekt Hydra 	                                       In Entwicklung 	      MMORPG


----------



## Scárfáce123 (21. Januar 2008)

Grizzla schrieb:


> Blizzard hat immer noch ein 3tes Projekt welches ein MMO ist ...
> 
> Es gibt dazu glaub ich 3 Varianten
> 
> ...


Bin ich froh dass "hack and slay´s" nicht aufgehen drum spielen ja auch tausende menschen asia grinder


----------



## Phobius (22. Januar 2008)

Da Blizzard ja immernoch ab und zu mal Bilder von Diablo in's Netz stellt (wenn ich mich recht entsinne das letzte mal bei der Blizzcon nen Plakat) denke ich mal dass Diablo 3 kommen wird.

Die Frage ist nur wann.


----------



## LarzerusIce (22. Januar 2008)

DarkSephiroth schrieb:


> Juhu der Trailer ist ja ma total hammer. Ist der Offiziell, weil sieht schon recht schön aus und denke mal nicht dass das gefaked ist.
> 
> MfG Sephi





das is net diablo3... das sind spiele zamengeschnitten, auch aus den comments zu entnehmen


----------



## Grizzla (22. Januar 2008)

Phobius schrieb:


> Da Blizzard ja immernoch ab und zu mal Bilder von Diablo in's Netz stellt (wenn ich mich recht entsinne das letzte mal bei der Blizzcon nen Plakat) denke ich mal dass Diablo 3 kommen wird.
> 
> Die Frage ist nur wann.


Mann kann auch als stolze Präsentation von alten erfolgreichen Produkten oder als irreführung Diablo Plakate hin hängen.. Oo


----------



## maggus (22. Januar 2008)

Arithos schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was ihr immer mit Diablo 3 habt. Das stand schon vor 3 Jahren im GameStar unter "was erwarten die Leser am meisten" als einziges Spiel, das nicht angekündigt wurde. Von der Story her wäre es auch Schwachsinn ein Diablo 3 zu machen. Nach dem ersten Teil im Abspann war jedem klar, dass das nicht alles gewesen sein kann. Aber in D2 killt man doch ganz klar jeden der drei großen und zwei der kleinen. Und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass D3 auf Belial und Azmodan (den verbleibenden kleineren) basieren könnte. Also vergesst das, in den nächsten 10 Jahren werden die nix anfassen.



Da wir in Diablo 1 schon Diablo persönlich verprügelt haben, und er im zweiten Teil wieder auftaucht, denke ich nicht, dass die Bösewichter ausgehen werden.


----------



## Draco1985 (22. Januar 2008)

maggus schrieb:


> Da wir in Diablo 1 schon Diablo persönlich verprügelt haben, und er im zweiten Teil wieder auftaucht, denke ich nicht, dass die Bösewichter ausgehen werden.



Diablo 1 hatte auch einen bewussten Cliffhanger um diese Situation zu ermöglichen: Da der Seelenstein zerschmettert war, rammte der Held ihn sich in den Körper, um Diablo mit seinem eigenen Geist zu binden, wie seinerzeit Tal'Rasha das bei Baal getan hatte. Aber wer die Geschichte um Baal und Tal'Rasha schon damals kannte, dem dürfte klar gewesen sein, dass diese Lösung keine dauerhafte sein konnte.

Teil 2 hatte den Cliffhanger, dass Baal noch quicklebendig und unterwegs war.

LoD hatte zwar auch einen Cliffhanger, aber zu diesem Zeitpunkt waren alle drei Erzübel schon vernichtet. Endgültig. Finito. Bleiben also "nur" noch endlose Horden von Minions und die niederen Übel (von denen wir, wenn man es ganz genau nehmen will, auch schon zwei erledigt haben - Andariel und Duriel).

Da AFAIK Belial und Azmodan die drei Erzübel seinerzeit gestürzt hatten würde ich sie als "neue" Herrscher der Hölle für die wahrscheinlichsten Endgegner in Teil 3 halten.


----------



## chattanooga choo choo (22. Januar 2008)

elrog schrieb:


> andererseits muss man auch bedenken, dass wow, blizzard millionen in die kassen spülte und wenn dann der diablo nachfolger genausogut bzw. besser als diablo 2 oder wow sein wird würden sicherlich viele spieler von wow zu diablo3 wechseln was den gewinn an wow verringert



wow ist jetzt aber mittlerweile ziemlich genau drei jahre alt - die grafik ist veraltet und die konkurrenz wird immer größer. blizz hält seinen kundenstamm nach wie vor mit dem ( zugegeben genialen, weil einfachen ) spielprinzip und dem (schwächer werdenden) inhalt. der comic-ähnlichen formen schaffen es es - noch - ihr alter zu kaschieren (-> man hört immer öfter von neuartigen "runden" texturen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

aufgrund der wegweisenden entwicklungen blizzards in den letzten jahren gehe ich einfach mal davon aus, dass die wohl einige ziemliche gerissene leute in ihren reihen sitzen haben...  und ich kann mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen, dass die nägelkauend zugucken wie nach und nach ein kunde nach dem anderen zu WAR oder sonst irgendeinem anderen spiel wechselt, sondern dafür sorgen dass diese im eigenen lager bleiben. 

so wie ich blizz einschätze legen die gerade volle konzentration auf starcraft 2 und halten die rp-gamer noch so lange mit wow : wotlk anner stange bis sie dann in ca. nem jahr auf anderthalb oder so die entwicklung von world of starcraft oder diablo 3 ankündigen und alle wieder begeistert ( ich natürlich inklusive  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) "Ein Hoch auf BLIZZARD !!!" schreien.....


----------



## Taaketroll (28. Januar 2008)

Boah, wie lang wart ich schon auf Diablo 3. Sollte es jemals rauskommen und nur halb so gut wie Diablo 2 sein, dann wär ich sowas von glücklich. Andererseits wäre ich vermutlich auch schon mit einem kleinen Grafikupdate (höhere Aufkösung wär doch schon wunderprächtig) für Diablo 2 sowas von glücklich und zufrieden. *träum* Also wie wär`s mit nem neuen Addon für Diablo 2? Das wär doch schonmal was und sollte ja eigentlich nicht so schwer zu realisieren sein.


----------



## Narecien (28. Januar 2008)

Naja also ich währe dann eher für World of Starcraft... Mit dicker Marine Wumme den Zerg mal so richtig den häßlichen Hintern aufreißen hrhrhr XD


----------



## Rungor (28. Januar 2008)

Diablo 3  oder World of Starcraft was anders kann ich mir nicht vorstellen^^


----------



## Cerwyn (30. Januar 2008)

Was mich an einem WoS stutzig macht ist wie soll man einen Zergling spielen oder andere Zergs da es eher Monster als ein Humanoid ist . Stellt euch mal vor als Terraner spielt man z.B die Klasse Marine da kann man neue Waffen und so ausrüsten aber was macht ein Zerg ein Zergling Hydralisk etc. denke Blizzard arbeitet eher 
an einem D3 da sie zusammen mit den Entwicklern die jetzt bei den Flagship Studios sind angefangen hatten (wenn ich mich recht entsinne) ein D3 zu machen es wurde sogar damals etwas von Ego Perspektive gesagt und so .(wenn ich mich irre bitte nicht böse sein ) 

Alle Rechtschreibfehler bitte überlesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Narecien (30. Januar 2008)

Als Zerg hmm biologische Entwicklung? Währe auf jeden Fall mal was ganz anderes als auf den megawaffendropp zu warten. ERfarmen kann man es sich immernoch in dem man halt ne gewisse Menge Biomaterial von Wesen X braucht damit man dann zu im großen Genteisch sich neue Klauen oder änliches wachsen lassen kann.. Denke dabei sehr an Tyraniden von Warhammer 40K

Gruß


----------



## Cerwyn (30. Januar 2008)

Ja schon ne geniale Idee aber ich kann es mir net richtig vorstellen . Ok mein z.B Zergling könnt größere bessere Krallen bekommen oder z.B Epic Klauen die besonders aussehen oder so aber kommt mir i-wie komisch vor dann is am Ende mein Zergling doch garkein Zergling mehr sondern irgentwas Mutiertes naja und was denkt ihr so über Quests usw.   und was würdet ihr spielen Protos , Terraner , Zerg ? 

Am besten ich starte mal nen neuen Thread 
Hier könnt ihr alles was ihr euch unter einem WoS vorstellen könnt posten : http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=30235


----------

